# Chard Canal



## JOHNSODA (Oct 19, 2010)

I have been vaguely aware of this canal for quite some time now, having visited parts of it over the years. I recently decided to try and explore the longest of 3 tunnels on its route, with only limited success.
It is a fascinating industrial achievement which really didn't perform well after what must of been an incredible project which commenced in 1842, and only operated for a short time until 1868 when the nearby railway proved a much more viable mode of transport.
The aim of the project was to connect the Bristol Channel (via the Taunton & Bridgwater canal) to the English Channel. 
This part of the overall route was basically from Taunton to Chard over a distance of about 13KM,
It consisted of one lock, three tunnels,four inclined planes and four aqueducts, plus a lot of hard graft!! 
I cant help wondering how many workers must of lost their lives in this incredible construction project!!
I intend to revisit more of the remaining features, and post further pictures to this thread as time permits.
If there are any readers who may have already posted this, sorry, but I would very much like to hear from anyone who has been inside the canal tunnels and see any photos. To go inside you would have to be pretty brave (and mad), as the tunnel shown below, is full of water (as you would expect). I might be tempted with a small inflatable and and safety equipment..haha
Excuse thumbnails, my first posting.. 







North portal of longest tunnel.






Stretch of canal which still looks like a canal!






I came across a good ole tip full of scrap from the days when disposing of rubbish in this way was the norm!! this may of been a quarry to supply stone for the construction of the tunnel?






More scrap






Funky moped






The quarry tip






BSA bicycle






How lond has this been here?






Dragon Teeth ( Taunton Stop line) guarding tunnel cutting (south)






View north towards South portal, as close as I could get.






Masonry in canal cutting.






Masonry in canal cutting.






Taunton Stop Line (4 x dragon teeth) preventing exit between the parish churches.

Ilminster photos 






A stretch of canal showing what a fanatastic landmark the canal would be if it where here today!






Canal leading to base of Ilminster Inclined Plane






Stonework remains base of Incline






The Incline Plane leading up to Ilminster dual "barge tunnel"






I believe this is the brickwork Portal on the north end of Ilminster tunnel? Reports from the 70s state the roof was unstable so I guess they shovelled earth in front of it, other end reported as blocked.


----------



## tommo (Oct 19, 2010)

hi john

have u got any bigger pics, it does make it hard to view when they are that small and can u leave a small gap between them as well, makes it more viewable

also any history or info on the place then i will move it out of industrial 

cheers 

*edit* cheers john text makes more sense now but pics are way to small, have u got any larger ones


----------



## night crawler (Oct 19, 2010)

I like canals but the photo's are way too small to be able to view properly.


----------



## JOHNSODA (Oct 19, 2010)

night crawler said:


> I like canals but the photo's are way too small to be able to view properly.



Sorry I will try to put right,


----------



## tommo (Oct 19, 2010)

JOHNSODA said:


> Sorry I will try to put right,



not a problem its a learning curve just change your settings in photobucket and do as i said in the PM, all will be sorted 

*edit* thats better cheers, try and keep to 800x600 ish, now just grab a dinghy and go for a journey in to the tunnels and see what there is to offer


----------



## spungletrumpet (Oct 19, 2010)

JOHNSODA said:


> To go inside you would have to be pretty brave (and mad), as the tunnel shown below, is full of water (as you would expect). I might be tempted with a small inflatable and and safety equipment..haha



Up to the first major roof collapse (a few hundred yards in) you can pretty much get away with a decent pair of waders and a torch. 

Send me a PM if you want any more info..


----------



## night crawler (Oct 20, 2010)

Looks a bit overgrown to see well but looks a good explore though took a min to realise the tunnel in the first photo was full of water . Your dragons teeth are roadblocks and in very good condition by the look of things.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice to see this. It always amazes me how many remains of things are around that we don't (or I don't! ) realise what they were for originally. Love seeing old canals, especially places localish.
Cheers, John.


----------



## crickleymal (Oct 20, 2010)

JOHNSODA said:


> Masonry in canal cutting.


Unusual name for a dog that 
Interesting photos those, I'm looking forward to more.


----------



## JOHNSODA (Oct 20, 2010)

crickleymal said:


> Unusual name for a dog that
> Interesting photos those, I'm looking forward to more.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saz123 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice post Dad, especially like the 'view north towards south portal' picture.
Oh yeah, you need to tell people your name is Dave not John, Haha


----------



## Timmy (Oct 21, 2010)

JOHNSODA said:


> crickleymal said:
> 
> 
> > Unusual name for a dog that
> ...


----------



## krela (Oct 21, 2010)

I've rootled round both the tunnels, they're not very interesting imo.

There's plenty of stuff that IS interesting to see around there though.


----------



## JOHNSODA (Oct 21, 2010)

Afew more photos from latest explore..

Remains of Aqueduct over A378.






View from canal bed at aqueduct towards Crimson Hill.






Canal bridge near tunnel cutting.






VW Beetle ? in cutting






Lillesdon Tunnel (south)
















Aqueduct over small river near Wrantage











Pillbox with "extension" (en suite) built in canal bed (Taunton stop line)











disturbed occupant!






Pillbox guarding wrantage side of aqueduct.


----------

